# Fixing a broken step.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I got in a 322 with a broken tender step. Here's how I fix broken steps.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Broken step with a repo step.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I get out my dremel with a gyro cutting disc and flatten the tender step area.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Next I get out a .03 drill bit and drill a hole in the tender step area. Before I do that however, I get a large, stiff paper clip and measure the diameter of the clip, and then use the appropriate drill bit.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I then drill the repo step, and cut off the correct amount from the paper clip.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

check for fit, and then JB Weld..


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Let it dry over night, and viola, finished product..A little paint and off she goes.. Sorry about the poor quality of the pix.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Nice, I have never seen that before. 

Where did the repo step come from?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Great work. That should be more permanent than factory.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Good job flyernut. You da man.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

T-Man said:


> Nice, I have never seen that before.
> 
> Where did the repo step come from?


Several company's offer steps, both for Hudson's and K5's..You can find them on ebay as well.. PortLines comes to mind right off.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> Great work. That should be more permanent than factory.


I've tried just gluing the step to the broken area, but that doesn't work at all!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks all, been doing it this way for years.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Good i dear smart. Loks good.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Good i dear smart. Loks good.


Jar Jar Binks, is that you?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm impressed you can drill accurately with that big drill! :dunno: I usually start with a pin vise with a #60 drill bit to accurately position my hole, then I move to the power tools.

The JB-Weld step is my standard, can't argue with that step!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm impressed you can drill accurately with that big drill! :dunno: I usually start with a pin vise with a #60 drill bit to accurately position my hole, then I move to the power tools.
> 
> The JB-Weld step is my standard, can't argue with that step!


That drill I used has a great chuck, it holds the small drills very precisely, but I wouldn't want to go any smaller, it would be a push.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use my Dumore jeweler's drill press for fine work, it'll hold a #80 bit nicely. Even there I like a "starter" hole before I hit it with power. Doing it with a hand drill? Not a chance for me!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I use my Dumore jeweler's drill press for fine work, it'll hold a #80 bit nicely. Even there I like a "starter" hole before I hit it with power. Doing it with a hand drill? Not a chance for me!


Your pay scale and experience are way beyond mine, lol. I wish I had 1/3 of your expertise.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm guessing you have plenty of expertise that you don't know about.


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

Awesome job! Great technique. Have one to replace on my 332 as well. Can't wait to get started. Thank you.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

hjstr6 said:


> Awesome job! Great technique. Have one to replace on my 332 as well. Can't wait to get started. Thank you.


Glad you liked it..Sorry about the poor pictures though. The Hudson is a relatively easy one to fix. The hardest part is trying to get a paint that will match...


----------

